# infant gaviscon



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

hi i was wondering if your able to advise please

my baby is 7weeks old he is exclusively breastfed.  he was weighed wed and is 12lb11      big boy!  he has been on 3 x 2 sachets of in fant gaviscon since last week for silent reflux, it has improved thing slightly although he still is very unsettled in the afternoons and gulps and coughs at the breast, pulls back and cries.  I can increase his dose to 6x per day however he is quite contstipated on the 3 doses.  I was wondering what I can do to ease the constipation i have tried baby massage x2 per day.  I wouldn't worry so much but he is now crying with discomfort because he cant poo.

the doctor mentioned another medicine which inhibits acid production but I am reluctant to give him lots of medicines with him being so young.

i have raised his sleeping and changing areas and that helps a bit wit the reflux.

will long term use of the gaviscon be detrimental to him in any way??

many thanks

strawbs xx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Strawbs,

Sorry for the delay in the reply 

How are you getting on with the gaviscon?? Lots of babies are on gaviscon for long periods of time and obviously the doctor would not put  your little one on it unless it was safe. Gaviscon does slightly thicken the milk hence the increased risk of constipation, sounds like you are doing plenty to try to avoid this though. The other medication your doctor was talking about could be ranitadine and many babies with reflux are on this medications too.

I suggest you have a chat with your gp or hv regarding your concerns with the medications

Please let us know if we can help anymore

Let me know know how you are getting on

Luv V xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

hi thanks for the reply................

I think the constipation has settled a bit, francis is now managing to poo once per day and although makes a fuss about doing it, there is no uncontrollable screaming so that is good.  I also think the 3 doses of gaviscon per day seem to have calmed his reflux and although he's not 100% he is a lot better. Less screaming and crying now. I have been trying to get used to francis settling himself but that has now taken a back seat due to him catching my cold!! He still fusses a lot in his crib, but I am learning not to jump to every noise.  gosh one thing after another I should imagine until he leaves home!

congrats on your pg and good luck     

strawbs xx


----------

